# The sick sweet spot of synergy horns



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

The video following, is a lot bigger than anything we'd use in our homes, but I think the concepts can be carried over to the lesser "home size" synergy horn speakers. Get out your headphones and watch this video:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2225928221801


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

That is a very cool demonstration. Mighty impressive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow great demo. Very impressive


----------



## ISLAND1000 (May 2, 2007)

Has anyone seen the Synergy installed in a Home Theater?


----------

